# 1896 Pope rider



## Junkhunter (Mar 6, 2017)

This is my safety rider.  Model 45. Some of you may have seen the wheel build in the "Workshop". I think i could ride this bike all day. I may not be able to keep up, but I would get there eventually. I love the wood rims built with Stutzman rims. Makes it look very authentic. But I'm getting old, so the 2 speed kick back helps when needed. This is my favorite antique bike to ride. It's tall, but with the Brooks set down close to the frame, it's ok. 24" frame.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 6, 2017)

*



 *


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 6, 2017)

Love the 2 speed kickback on that thing! That is build for riding


----------



## Junkhunter (Mar 6, 2017)

My apologies. You are correct hoof hearted. It is a 26". But I'm 5' 7" and I ride it fine. I put an axel step on it and that's how I get on and off. After a busted hip in 2008, it's actually easier for me than throwing my leg over a shorter bike. It's kind of like getting on a high wheel. It sits me straight up. That's what I like about it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2017)

That's got to be the longest head tube I've ever seen! I can see what you mean by being like an ordinary--you're seeing the other side of hills way before most! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2017)

Fork tube is tallest I've seen! I had a 26 1/2" seat tuber.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 6, 2017)

I love the early bikes, don't see them very much around Dallas...


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 6, 2017)

This is my 1896 Victor with a freshened up saddle done by a well known saddlemaker in Dallas.


----------



## mike j (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice bikes. Junkhunter, what size wheels are you running on that ? I too, am a great fan of the 2spd. kick back, have them on all of my riders, must be getting old myself.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

ridin' my 1897 eldredge special is magical ......i can hear the folks yelling as i imagine being on a velodrome and the last guy..... while i'm just riding down the avenue .......roll another one just like the other one......


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Some really lovely machines on here, thanks for some great photos!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hobo Bill said:


> ridin' my 1897 eldredge special is magical ......i can hear the folks yelling as i imagine being on a velodrome and the last guy..... while i'm just riding down the avenue .......roll another one just like the other one......
> 
> View attachment 432409



Nice to know I'm not the only one with craziness running through my head when I'm out riding!


----------

